# TNC or APT



## Stu1407 (27 Dec 2021)

Been using APT complete for just over a month now so I need to buy more. Very pleased with the results but I noticed TNC complete is significantly less expensive and having kept reef tanks for the last 20 or so years I know that dearer doesn't always mean better. What are peoples opinions. Being far from an expert on ferts are the constituents of TNC just the same without the fancy packaging?


----------



## Courtneybst (27 Dec 2021)

Hi Stu, I've used both with success but you have to use much more of TNC as it's less concentrated. So it's cheaper but you'll get through it quicker...


----------



## Tankless (27 Dec 2021)

I've also used both. I've stuck with APT complete as it's easier dose one cap full 4 times a week for the aquascaper 600.


----------



## erwin123 (28 Dec 2021)

First I bought a bottle of APT complete and dosed 3ml a day, following the dosing instructions.

Then I realised that if I bought APT EI _at the same price as APT Complete_, I could just dose  half the amount and save money 💦

So now I'm using APT EI. but I'm only dosing 1.5ml... 😎 (my tank is 60x45x45 but because of the substrate, my total water volume is more like 80-90 litres)


----------



## Zeus. (28 Dec 2021)

We have cost compare in the IFC which allows us to compare the ppm yield per ppm for each nutrient, the cost is only looking at one nutrient at a time and the total cost of the product at recommend dose regime, so it doesn't allow for the overall nutrients in the products, so a little command sense must be used as the non All-in-ones/complete ferts are lacking all of the nutrients




Much depends on how much for paying for the products and APT tends to more expensive due to import taxes. I feel the cut off point is the size of the tank with 100litre tanks and above make the DIY route more sensible and worth the effort.
Nilocg Thrive All in one is the best bang for buck in the US and in the UK TNC complete


----------



## Stu1407 (28 Dec 2021)

Thanks guys a real help as I only have experience with the APT complete. I should have mentioned and Zeus brought it to mind that my tank is 252 litres without rocks, wood, plants and substrate. Thanks for the chart Zeus, even with the size of my tank I think I'll go down the TNC route as the reason I gave up reefing was the constant monitoring and mixing of additives and never seeming to have my head out of the sump. Currently I have a DD P1 dosing once daily APT so pretty much fire and forget and the tank seems to be thriving. I'll post a pic later.


----------

